# Linux Festplatten



## Ümit (11. März 2005)

Hallo
Ich möchte meine Linux Festplatte dublizieren. Vorher habe ich immer mit dd versucht, und es hat immer geklappt. Diesmal überhaupt nicht, es gibt auch keine Fehlermeldung, da steht nur in/out.
Wie kann ich die Festplatte sichern?


----------



## hulmel (11. März 2005)

Du suchst Partimage.


----------



## Ümit (14. März 2005)

Ja, danke sehr. Aber ich möchte die zweite Festplatte so dublizieren, damit ich sie wieder 
 in Betrieb nehmen kann.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. März 2005)

Schon mal *cat /dev/hda > /dev/hdb* probiert?
Hab cat noch nie auf Festplatten probiert, aber Disketten-Images les und schreib ich damit immer.


----------



## Ümit (14. März 2005)

Hallo
 was soll ich denn genau schreiben?
 Mein Ziel ist, die erste Festplatte zu dublizieren. ich habe vorher mit dd gemacht. Und jetzt klappt es nicht, aus welchem Grund immer.
 MfG


----------

